# Broke Clavicle on 3/12 and had surgery on 3/19



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your injury. Good news is you'll be good to go by the time the snow flies next fall. Can't let these little setbacks slow you down. You have a lot of shredding to do yet. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

If by neck protection you mean like a leatt brace they supposedly increase your risk of a broken clavicle (but obv decrease your risk of a broken neck).

hope ya recover is quick!


----------



## bheise225 (12 mo ago)

Mike256 said:


> If by neck protection you mean like a leatt brace they supposedly increase your risk of a broken clavicle (but obv decrease your risk of a broken neck).
> 
> hope ya recover is quick!


Thanks...all i can say is wear protection for shoulders too. Wish I definitely was wearing something. Very painful injury. Next year I will definitely be wearing light/mid weight shoulder protection under my jackets.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe try mountain bike armor.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I broke my collarbone many years ago in 2 places in a mountainbike crash. It sucks !! best wished for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bheise225 (12 mo ago)

deagol said:


> I broke my collarbone many years ago in 2 places in a mountainbike crash. It sucks !! best wished for a speedy recovery.


I literally feel your pain. Never felt pain like this before. Its slightly better now after surgery but this one going to take time. Luckily the season is over and it's still too cold for wakeboard season. Got time to heal in time for wake season. (I hope....)


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I tore my Acromio-Clavicular tendon this season. Not badly, to the extent that I continued riding for 2 weeks until I knocked it again, it's just getting better now 2 months later.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Been using gear from 661 and Troylee for biking, they have some light stuff that goes under clothing. Not sure it would help against hits like that, but who knows.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Clavicle is a toughie... had it, too. I can't think of anything other than mountain biking body armor but building muscles around the neck and shoulder is probably the best long term bet. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I use the G-form compression shirt and have been good. Speedy recovery and hope you find a good armor for next season.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Mild to moderate clavicle injuries (fractures, AC joint separation) should eventually heal on their own, although some deformity or mild chronic pain may linger (especially noticable during seasonal and changes in weather). Surgery in more extreme cases (like yours?). The most common snowboarding injuries are wrist injuries (vs knee injuries for skiers). Clavicle injuries are typically caused by blunt trauma to the shoulder, or from a fall onto an outstretched arm. You really can't *functionally* protect against that mechanism of injury without affecting your ability to ride, or looking like a linebacker.

My 3 rules for post-50 year old resort riding:
1. Stay out of the park
2. Stay out of the park
3. Stay out of the park


----------



## bheise225 (12 mo ago)

toaster said:


> Mild to moderate clavicle injuries (fractures, AC joint separation) should eventually heal on their own, although some deformity or mild chronic pain may linger (especially noticable during seasonal and changes in weather). Surgery in more extreme cases (like yours?). The most common snowboarding injuries are wrist injuries (vs knee injuries for skiers). Clavicle injuries are typically caused by blunt trauma to the shoulder, or from a fall onto an outstretched arm. You really can't *functionally* protect against that mechanism of injury without affecting your ability to ride, or looking like a linebacker.
> 
> My 3 rules for post-50 year old resort riding:
> 1. Stay out of the park
> ...





toaster said:


> Mild to moderate clavicle injuries (fractures, AC joint separation) should eventually heal on their own, although some deformity or mild chronic pain may linger (especially noticable during seasonal and changes in weather). Surgery in more extreme cases (like yours?). The most common snowboarding injuries are wrist injuries (vs knee injuries for skiers). Clavicle injuries are typically caused by blunt trauma to the shoulder, or from a fall onto an outstretched arm. You really can't *functionally* protect against that mechanism of injury without affecting your ability to ride, or looking like a linebacker.
> 
> My 3 rules for post-50 year old resort riding:
> 1. Stay out of the park
> ...


I appreciate you throwing me in that too old category and concern for my safety however this did not happen in a park. It was a random side on the mountain that I over compensated the landing and went over the nose into ice. Yes completely my fault and should've known better so I own it. So staying out of the park at 50+ doesn't really fall into play here as this type of injury can happen anywhere and I feel if I was in the park I wouldn't have this injury but I do appreciate you slapping me in the walker or wheel chair already. lol

I was just hoping that others that have had this injury or shoulder injuries maybe had insight how they compensated after healing for armor advice that is not too bulky and still has funcionality. Yes I will tone down my riding a bit being I am older.....just always believed in once you get knocked off a horse the only way to get over it is get back on the horse....especially after an injury. I don't mind looking a bit bulkier to have that piece of mind that I have protection. I felt this way about helmets at first now I don't ride without a helmet on. I'm pretty sure I would have a head injury too if I didn't have my helmet on when this occurred.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

bheise225 said:


> I appreciate you throwing me in that too old category and concern for my safety however this did not happen in a park. It was a random side on the mountain that I over compensated the landing and went over the nose into ice. Yes completely my fault and should've known better so I own it. So staying out of the park at 50+ doesn't really fall into play here as this type of injury can happen anywhere and I feel if I was in the park I wouldn't have this injury but I do appreciate you slapping me in the walker or wheel chair already. lol
> 
> I was just hoping that others that have had this injury or shoulder injuries maybe had insight how they compensated after healing for armor advice that is not too bulky and still has funcionality. Yes I will tone down my riding a bit being I am older.....just always believed in once you get knocked off a horse the only way to get over it is get back on the horse....especially after an injury. I don't mind looking a bit bulkier to have that piece of mind that I have protection. I felt this way about helmets at first now I don't ride without a helmet on. I'm pretty sure I would have a head injury too if I didn't have my helmet on when this occurred.


Just to clarify:
1. Those are MY personal 3 rules for resort riding. Apologies if I came off as projecting.
2. IMHO you can NOT adequately protect yourself from a potential shoulder/clavicle injury using protective (armor) devices.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Snowboarding isn't a contact sport like football or hockey so even if you were wearing a clavicle protector, you are more likely to injure yourself by extending your arms to break a fall or falling on your side, rather than from taking direct impact to the clavicle itself. Which is why I think the best 'armor' is your own sinew and muscle over neoprene and foam pads.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Broke my clavicle getting tackled in high school. Clean break, bone pointing in two directions. Got surgery to put a pin in it, healed, got the pin taken out. Doc said safe to snowboard. First day back out boarding, ran over some rocks in shadows I thought were just ice, cart wheeled and broke it again. Just a minor fracture the second time that called for a sling and rest only. Doc was pissed I'd made a mess of his work though.

These days I tend to just intentionally blow out my heel edge and sit down when I start to lose control.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

toaster said:


> Mild to moderate clavicle injuries (fractures, AC joint separation) should eventually heal on their own, although some deformity or mild chronic pain may linger (especially noticable during seasonal and changes in weather). Surgery in more extreme cases (like yours?). The most common snowboarding injuries are wrist injuries (vs knee injuries for skiers). Clavicle injuries are typically caused by blunt trauma to the shoulder, or from a fall onto an outstretched arm. You really can't *functionally* protect against that mechanism of injury without affecting your ability to ride, or looking like a linebacker.
> 
> My 3 rules for post-50 year old resort riding:
> 1. Stay out of the park
> ...


In general I agree with you as a fellow over 50 rider. But the jumps in the park are much safer than side hits. I like to take a couple laps through small/medium jumps. Stay off the hard features. And for some reason the pipe always calls to me in the spring…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Demi9OD said:


> Broke my clavicle getting tackled in high school. Clean break, bone pointing in two directions. Got surgery to put a pin in it, healed, got the pin taken out. Doc said safe to snowboard. First day back out boarding, ran over some rocks in shadows I thought were just ice, cart wheeled and broke it again. Just a minor fracture the second time that called for a sling and rest only. Doc was pissed I'd made a mess of his work though.
> 
> These days I tend to just intentionally blow out my heel edge and sit down when I start to lose control.


Broke my left radius in half last May. They put a plate in. Early April I feel broke my wrist same bone just the head. Doc was like Jason Jason Jason. Good to know no surgery needed.


----------



## chaosmonkey715 (Jan 7, 2021)

Oof sorry to hear that, Had similar issue this Season.. Hit an Ice bump that just tossed me and I landed on my shoulder. Dislocated, broke Glenoid, tore labrum.. still in Recovery/PT.. Sometimes accidents are just unavoidable.. Thankfully is my first real injury in my 15ish years of boarding.
I know that for Snowboarding Demon brand makes some paddings.. I have a full shirt that has padding on arms/shoulders/ribs/spine (No I was not wearing it at the time  )


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

broke my collar bone 2 weeks ago in 2 places snowboarding. still some good snow but not missing much. find out on monday if i need surgery. 3rd time i've broken it over a 50 year span. once jumping a ramp on a bike as a little kid, and once by a girlfriends father playing football. only reason i would consider any protection is if another injury would cause permanent damage. been boarding a long time without worrying about injuries. hope thais doesn't change my attitude riding.


----------

